# Knitting Instructions for Dish Cloth...



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Used to knit dish cloths w/great easy pattern, I've lost it & thought maybe someone here has one.
You started w/2 stitches, did the yarn-over to increase which makes the pattern of holes around the edge; then when you get to the middle, you decrease...HOW? B/c you still need to do the yarn over for the holes...

Tnx in advance-
Patty


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html

Like this? There is a k2tog before the yo, to do the decreases.

You are also welcome to post in the fiber forum.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/potholder-patterns/
patterns to sew/crochet or knit potholders.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html
> 
> Like this? There is a k2tog before the yo, to do the decreases.
> 
> You are also welcome to post in the fiber forum.


WhooHooo! This is it! this is it-thanks so much...altho I was thinking you started w/2 stitches, I was close. 

Sally-thanks for that website too, lots of neat stuff.

Patty


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> of all the things I have knitted, washcloths are not among them -YET!
> My daughter sent me some as a gift that she got off of etsy.com and I adore them so perhaps in the near future, I'll be referring to this link. Thanks!!! :goodjob:


Oh, yeah. Gotta get w/it, WIHH! 
Just finished halter tops for DGDs-fun to do. But dishcloths are quick & 'mindless'.  The cotton yarn is best, IMO, unless someone has other ideas.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> of all the things I have knitted, washcloths are not among them -YET!
> My daughter sent me some as a gift that she got off of etsy.com and I adore them so perhaps in the near future, I'll be referring to this link. Thanks!!! :goodjob:


You have to try washcloths! They are so simple and easy to do without even thinking about it too much! I have done a ton of them watching the kids at soccer and basketball. They make such a nice gift too. I like to give them along with a bar of my goat milk soap. Just a simple nice gift without a lot invested!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I admit that I make washcloths too. I like to use new stitch patterns for them. 
I cant really use peaches and cream cotton, they would never dry!
However, knitpicks makes a sportweight organic undyed cotton yarn.
It is yummy.  

Hand-knit washcloth + India-made Aruvedic soap + clawfoot bathtub?

= ahhh!!! relaxation and pampering. :gaptooth:.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Hand-knit washcloth + India-made Aruvedic soap + clawfoot bathtub?
> 
> = ahhh!!! relaxation and pampering. :gaptooth:.


oooohhhhh wow!
I think I may be jealous!


----------

